# Solved: Muffled Audio and System Sounds



## deanceran (Jul 19, 2005)

The only recent changes I've made to my computer is the newest update from Microsoft. When I log on to XP, the startup sound is fine, but the normal system sounds are very very muffled. I've checked the levels, and checked for conflicts, and nothing seems to be wrong. Aside from the system sounds, known wav files have the same very very low volume.

Using XP SP3, realtek 97. When I use the HRTF demo under the audio configuration, everything sounds fine. Just not sure why if all the levels are good, why things don't work.

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Read this and see if it helps:

If you have them, uninstall and then re-install your audio drivers. Sometimes this will fix a glitch.
Check that the Windows Audio service is set to Automatic and Started (Start => Run and type in "services.msc" {without the quotes}).
If it's missing, download and run this fix:
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm
Line 371 - Left
Open Device Manager (Start => Run and type in "devmgmt.msc" {without the quotes}).
Expand System devices, and check that 'Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator' is present and is "working properly".
During the routine you may see "Driver is enabled but has not been started".
If it's not present, or not "working properly", or you get the above message, see at the end of this post.
=============================
If it's a case of no audio just on certain websites (flash video). Read the following:
http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_19166
=============================
If it's a case of just no system sounds (CD's play OK) - the beeps and clicks you hear when performing actions in Windows, download and run the fix here:
http://www.nosystemsounds.com/
=============================
If you have DirectX installed, go to Start => Run and type in "dxdiag" {without the quotes}
Run the Sound tests.
If you don't have it, you can download DirectX.
=============================
If it's a case of no audio at all, and you've ruled out any audio driver problem, then run these routines:
(You may want to print this off.)
First the hardware ... check that your card is being recognized by your computer.
Right-click on My Computer and select the Hardware tab.
Click on the Device Manager button and scroll down to Sound, video and game controllers.
Click the + sign to expand this section and make sure that your sound card is showing and that there are no yellow ! exclamation marks and no red X's against any of the devices listed.
If all is OK, proceed to check your software settings:
If you have a music file that's fairly long (10 minutes) or you can set to Repeat, open it and start it playing so you will know if you hit on a solution.
Go to Start => Control Panel => Sounds and Audio Devices.
In everything below, be sure to click the OK button after every window.
First, under the Volume tab
Check that the Device Volume slider is at least one-third way across.
Check that the Mute box is cleared (unchecked).
Check that the box Place volume icon in the Taskbar is checked.
Click the Advanced button.
Check that there are no Mutes and that the levels are at least one-third way up in all sections.
Click the Speaker Volume button and check that the levels are set somewhere in the middle.
Click the Advanced button.
Check that Speaker setup has Desktop speakers selected.
Click the Performance tab and check that both sliders are set to the far right.
Next, click the Audio tab
In the Sound Playback section check the selected Default Device. It should be set to your sound card and not your modem or anything else.
Click the Volume button.
Check that there are no Mutes and good levels (none at zero) for at least Volume, Wave, CD Player, etc.
Click the Advanced button. This is the same as you saw in the Volume tab, but re-check it anyway.
In the choice of speakers, Desktop speakers should be selected.
Click the Performance button.
Check that both the indicators you see are set to the far right.
Next, click the Hardware tab
In the list you see, highlight (select) your audio device from among the listed hardware (drives and other stuff).
Click the Properties button.
Check to see if it says "This device is working properly". If it doesn't we're looking at a driver problem.
Click the Properties tab (not the Properties button).
Expand the Audio Devices item (click the + sign) and select (highlight) your audio device.
Click the Properties button.
Check that the round "radio button" for 'Use audio features on this device' is checked.
Beside Status: it should say "Driver is enabled and working properly".
If no joy so far, back in the Hardware tab, click the Troubleshoot button.
You can run a series of tests from here.
==============================
'Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator' is missing or not "working properly".
This fix may work, although this should normally be taken care of by reinstalling the audio drivers:
1. Insert your Windows XP CD and find swenum.sys - either in DRIVER.CAB or SP2.CAB. Copy it to the proper location noted above. Also put it in C:\Windows\System32\drivers. If you don't find it or can't do it, just skip to step 4.
2. Do a search in your Windows folder for machine.inf. There may be more than one location, but note down which one you select.
Open it (double-click) and locate (near the top) the line "ExcludeFromSelect=*". Put a semi-colon followed by a space at the beginning of this line to disable it.
3. Look for this line near the top: "SWENUM.CoInstallers.CopyFiles = 11 ; %windir%\System32".
"%windir%\System32" indicates that the file swenum.sys should (normally) be located in the C:\Windows\System32 folder.
Close machine.inf, saving changes.
4. Go to Control Panel => Add New Hardware. Follow the wizard and manually select to Add System Device. Click on 'Have disk'. Navigate to machine.inf. You will have to do a search in your Windows folder. In the list of Standard Devices on the left, select "Plug and Play Software Enumerator" on the right. Finish the installation.
Restart the computer.


----------



## deanceran (Jul 19, 2005)

The tips you suggested didn't prove successful, however, while waiting for your reply, I tried a few web sites and games that have been known working. For instance, I have Microsoft FSX, and I hear most engine sounds, but not the ATC voices. I tried an Internet Blues radio station, and it brings up Windows media player fine, but when I try to play a wav that did work, it is very very low. YouTube video is fine, but audio is just like the system sounds. Bringup things like Full Tilt Poker is ok, but all the card shuffles and other sounds are very very low. My .wav volume controls are fine. I just can't seem to figure this one out.

I didn't try unloading and reloading the drivers. I do that from the device manager, correct?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, correct.

By the way, I'm a big blues fan. Do you know a great free Blues radio station on the Web?


----------



## deanceran (Jul 19, 2005)

The one I was talking about is at: http://www.koqx.com/

I did uninstall and reinstall the RealTek drivers, and that didn't help. I don't know how to determine it, but it seems like something else is controlling the wav file volume.

I never have an easy solution to any of my problems.


----------



## deanceran (Jul 19, 2005)

more experimentation....mp3's play at normal volume. wav's seem to be the problem.

What can I do?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> more experimentation....mp3's play at normal volume. wav's seem to be the problem.
> 
> What can I do?


In that case:

*WAV playback problems*
If youre having trouble playing back WAV files, there are a couple of ways to correct the problem. First, verify that the problem isnt just with one particular file. You can do this by opening and attempting to play a standard Windows XP WAV file, such as \WINDOWS\MEDIA\WINDOWS XP STARTUP.WAV.

*WAV driver update*
If the test WAV file doesn't play, check the systems WAV configuration by opening Control Panel and clicking Sound Speech And Audio Devices, followed by Sound And Audio Devices to view the Sound And Audio Devices properties sheet. Select the Hardware tab to view a list of all of the audio components installed on the system. Select the WAV playback device and click the Properties button. Unlike the MIDI device, though, the WAV device tends to be easy to spot; it usually has the same name as the sound card.

After clicking the Properties button, youll see the WAV devices properties sheet. Select the Driver tab and verify that a driver is installed for the device. If the driver provider is Microsoft or if the driver is not installed and the system has a name brand sound card, I recommend downloading a new driver from the sound card manufacturers Web site. You can install the new driver by following the same instructions for using the Update Driver button in the MIDI section above.

*Audio Codecs*
After updating the driver, return to the Sound And Audio Devices properties sheet and verify that a listing for Audio Codecs exists. If not, theres no way that youll be able to play back WAV files. To solve this problem, open Control Panel and click on Performance And Maintenance, followed by System. When you see the System properties sheet, select the Hardware tab. Using the Device Manager, remove all references to the sound card. After doing so, use the Hardware tabs Add Hardware Wizard to redetect the sound card. When you do, make sure to supply Windows with the new device driver.

*Check the WAV hardware device*
Lets assume that youve already updated the system with the latest driver for the WAV device, but WAV playback still doesnt work. The system could have associated WAV playback with the wrong hardware device. To fix this problem, return to the Sound And Audio Devices properties sheet. Look at the top section of the Audio tab for a section called Sound Playback. This section contains a drop-down list that allows you to select which device should be used as the systems default WAV device. Youll usually only have one audio device available to you in this drop-down list, but if multiple audio devices are listed, try using each of them.


----------



## deanceran (Jul 19, 2005)

I've looked through all of these suggestions, and there's still no luck. Drivers up to date, everything seems normal. Actually, I experimented while in the windows/media directory. The Windows XP Startup.wav plays normal, but most others play like the are on a volume setting of 1 instead of normal with the sound being very muffled. Same as any other wav file I've looked at. Very, Very confusing.

The problem seems to have happened since I updated Windows recently. When I looked at the Update History, the only thing I could see is an update related to Media Player with the following details:

Update for Windows XP (KB959772) 
Install this update to enable Windows Media Player to automatically correct an error which may occur when DRM protected content requires an update to the license. After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer. 

Should I remove that specific update and try again?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You might know if you remove the update. However, I've downloaded this update without any issue. Try it and we'll see. You can always get it back later.


----------



## deanceran (Jul 19, 2005)

Just removed the update. No luck. Now I'm really lost. How do I tell what else has control over the wav files? I've tried to play even the windows audio files in everything that I can think of. It's so frustrating, I'm about ready to implement the TPS fix. (That would be a TEN POUND SLEDGE)!

What next?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried a system restore?


----------



## deanceran (Jul 19, 2005)

Haven't tried a system restore yet. The part I'm worried about with that, is it may take me to a working version again, but still won't tell me what happened. Is there anything we can find in maybe another program that wants to take control of wavs? A HiJackThis readout or something? Would that help?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Never hurts to post a HJT log.


----------



## deanceran (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's the HJT log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 7:11:36 AM, on 3/16/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\mHotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Dit.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced WindowsCare V2\MemCleaner.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\DitExp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dean\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\digital imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltuser.exe
C:\Program Files\HiJack This\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://flightaware.com/live/airport/KPHF
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.bestbuy.msn.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Freecorder Toolbar - {1392b8d2-5c05-419f-a8f6-b9f15a596612} - C:\Program Files\Freecorder\tbFre0.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Gamevance - {0ED403E8-470A-4a8a-85A4-D7688CFE39A3} - C:\Program Files\Gamevance\gamevancelib32.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Dictionary.com - {11359F4A-B191-42d7-905A-594F8CF0387B} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\lexbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Freecorder Toolbar - {1392b8d2-5c05-419f-a8f6-b9f15a596612} - C:\Program Files\Freecorder\tbFre0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {F02FABCB-92DD-475A-98AF-14217BD50746} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Dictionary.com - {11359F4A-B191-42D7-905A-594F8CF0387B} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\lexbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Freecorder Toolbar - {1392b8d2-5c05-419f-a8f6-b9f15a596612} - C:\Program Files\Freecorder\tbFre0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] mHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dit.exe] C:\WINDOWS\Dit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmartRAM] C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced WindowsCare V2\MemCleaner.exe /m
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Dean\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Internet.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\digital imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\digital imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpzsetup.LNK = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - ?p=ZKxdm021YYUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.bestbuy.msn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.time.gov
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://support.cox.com//sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0742B9EF-8C83-41CA-BFBA-830A59E23533} (Microsoft Data Collection Control) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/MSDcode.cab
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {31E68DE2-5548-4B23-88F0-C51E6A0F695E} (Microsoft PID Sniffer) - https://support.microsoft.com/OAS/ActiveX/odc.cab
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://photo.walgreens.com/WalgreensActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {48DD0448-9209-4F81-9F6D-D83562940134} (MySpace Uploader Control) - http://lads.myspace.com/upload/MySpaceUploader1006.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqaio/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://autumnsmeadow.spaces.live.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {55027008-315F-4F45-BBC3-8BE119764741} (Slide Image Uploader Control) - http://www.slide.com/uploader/SlideImageUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C6698D9-7BE4-4122-8EC5-291D84DBD4A0} - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader2.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B75345B-AA36-438A-BBE6-4078B4C6984D} (HpProductDetection Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1123855741968
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {7FC1B346-83E6-4774-8D20-1A6B09B0E737} (Windows Live Photo Upload Control) - http://cid-803c7fb3b8d17aaa.spaces.live.com/PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://www.vcrlter.virginia.edu/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B17FE0E-51F2-4692-8B32-8EFB805FC0E7} (HPObjectInstaller Class) - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/guidedsolutions.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD8667B7-38D8-4C77-B580-18C3E146372C} (Creative Toolbox Plug-in) - http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/cp/install/Crusher.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6E7CFB5-C074-4D1C-B647-663D1A8D96BF} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader4_5.cab
O16 - DPF: {E3E02F12-2ADB-478C-8742-5F0819F9F0F4} - http://qmedia.xlontech.net/100170/sdk/latest/qsp2ie06041001.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7DBFB6C-113A-47CF-B278-F5C6AF4DE1BD} - http://download.abacast.com/download/files/abasetup162.cab
O16 - DPF: {F0E2D69A-DC2F-4E9B-A993-684FB1C21DBC} - http://dictionary.reference.com/tools/toolbar/lexico.cab
O16 - DPF: {FF1CD9A3-00CD-45C1-8182-4EEC229A182D} (Plaxo Auto-Import Utility) - https://www.plaxo.com/activex/plx_upldr-2k-xp.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgrsstarter - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c9881293659d0e) (gupdate1c9881293659d0e) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE

--
End of file - 15847 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You could uninstall your Freecorder Toolbar to see if it could have anything to do with your problem.


----------



## deanceran (Jul 19, 2005)

Uninstall of the Freecorder didn't work. I'm so fed up I want to try a different approach. I'm hoping you can help me through this part.

I want to remove the sound from my system. Remove the realtek 97 drivers, all of the codecs, everything. Then reinstall them. How do I go about doing that?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> I want to remove the sound from my system. Remove the realtek 97 drivers, all of the codecs, everything. Then reinstall them. How do I go about doing that?


I thought you had already done those things?!?

I forgot to include another registry fix in my sound troubleshooter. You can try it to see if it changes anything. Download this reg file to your desktop. Double click on it to merge it to your registry.


----------



## deanceran (Jul 19, 2005)

My hair is officially pulled out. The reg fix didn't work. I've even removed and reinstalled Windows Media Player, removed and reinstalled the drivers and as many codecs as I could remove.

I am completely lost now.

I don't really want to do a system restore because my wife has been scanning several hundred old photos and she doesn't want them lost. Will they be lost if I restore to several days ago?

TPS in hand and my arms are shaking like Hulk Hogan being "revived".

Sorry....but I JUST WANT MY FREAKING SOUND BACK TO NORMAL!!!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

A system restore will not remove your saved files. Your photos won't disappear. I've done it before. Especially if they are stored on D drive for example or in My Documents. If C drive is where your OS is installed, you only need to restore C.

So, I suggest a system restore before using the sledge hammer...


----------



## deanceran (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok, we've gone so deep into everything I didn't cover the obvious. I unplugged my headset from the speaker jack, re-plugged in the speakers and everything worked fine.

As a final test, I pulled out a set of headphones from (believe it or not) a WalkMan. Put that in the speaker jack and it worked fine.

So, pathetically and embarrassingly I'll close this thread out as "resolved". However, if we look back on everything I contributed to here, you did find a good Internet Blues Radio Station....right?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, thanks for the Blues radio station!


----------

